# R.J. Rushdonny :THE INSTITUTES OF BIBLICAL LAW



## Mayflower (Mar 21, 2006)

Who read this book of R.J. Rushdonny :THE INSTITUTES OF BIBLICAL LAW ? Does he has and can you compare him with Greg Bahnsen view of the law and Theonomy ?


----------



## crhoades (Mar 21, 2006)

For an excellent review of Rushdoony's work by John Frame from the Westminster Theological Journal check out this link:
http://www.frame-poythress.org/frame_articles/1976Rushdoony.htm


----------



## Mayflower (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> For an excellent review of Rushdoony's work by John Frame from the Westminster Theological Journal check out this link:
> http://www.frame-poythress.org/frame_articles/1976Rushdoony.htm


Thanks Chris!


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 21, 2006)

Rushdoony was off on a few areas, but everybody is. Where he goes wrong you will immediatley know it. His most important contribution was rallying the evangelical world against the coming danger of statism. After Greg Bahnsen Dr Rushdoony is the most significant influence on my life.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 21, 2006)

http://patrickhenrypatriot.blogspot.com/2006/01/rj-rushdoony-enemy-of-statism-rj.html


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 21, 2006)

Studying Rushdoony has always been exciting for me. If he is known for nothing else, his defense of religious liberty in the realm of education is enough. His book, _The Messianic Character of American Education_, revived the interest in homeschooling. The State took notice and began imprisoning poor mothers and fathers who said that the Beast couldn't have their children. Rushdoony and Bahnsen and others began testifying in courts and defended the right for parents to homeschool/christian school their children. 
-------------------------------------------
This is from an old thread:
------------------------------------------
Here are some applicatory quotes from Rush's The Atheism of the Early Church on education, particularly Rush's defense in court and on behalf of the simple, down-home, country families who, while knowing they were right in their divine calling to educate their children, lacked the urbanity and sophistication to articulate their cause.

Rushdoony: "As I appear in court after court it is distressing to me to see Christians on trial, when we have so much lawlessness in the world. I became more than a little upset {Editorial note: I became enraged. These are the types of people I grew up with. --J.B.A.} some time ago at the trial of two brothers, Wimbricka and Joseph Padgett, In Georgia. They wree farmers, adn they were Christian saints, with simplicity and clarity of faith and dedication that was profoundly moving. In fact, if I wanted a picture of the best of America and its character, this is it.

But they were on trial for criminal charges {are you angry yet?}, because they were teaching their children at home. The evidence was clear and embarrasing. These kids were years ahead of their government school colleagues. Such behaviour could not be tolerated by the school superintedent...I was very happy to hear the judge say, "I will write something and deliver it later, but I will say here and now that I regard this trial as a disgrace." He said to the State Attourney, "You knew what you were doing when you brought people of this caliber into court. I do not take kindly to it!" (Rushdoony, 12-13).

Legend has it that Bahnsen came down to Louisiana for similar reasons and the naturalistic prosecuting attourney looked at the judge and said, "I don't know how to respond to this."

[Edited on 3--21-06 by Draught Horse]


----------



## SmokingFlax (Mar 21, 2006)

The first thing I read by Rushdoony was his Institutes. I have stalled half-way in the middle of Bahnsen's Theonomy. 
I have to say that Rushdoony's book pretty much single handedly exploded my confused quasi-Arminian hodge-podge of charismatic Dispensationalism. For that I am grateful. I know that he is controversial but I really enjoy reading his stuff -I've learned a great deal from him (and continue to do so as I'm currently going through his One and Many book).

[Edited on 3-22-2006 by SmokingFlax]


----------



## crhoades (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> The first thing I read by Rushdoony was his Institutes. I have stalled half-way in the middle of Bahnsen's Theonomy.
> I have to say that Rushdoony's book pretty much single handedly exploded my confused quasi-Arminian hodge-podge of charismatic Dispensationalism. For that I am grateful. I know that he is controversial but I really enjoy reading his stuff -I've learned a great deal from him (and continue to do so as I'm currently going through his One and Many book).
> 
> [Edited on 3-22-2006 by SmokingFlax]



His One and Many book is a masterpiece. Probably one of the neglected books in the last 30 years that should be taken up afresh and read by all.


----------



## bigheavyq (Apr 2, 2006)

both are good, although they have a different focal point on theonomy. Bahnsen is putting the law in context to the NT and christianity as a whole, while rush is commenting on the mosaic law and it possible applications.

Personally of all of rush's works I prefer "Foundations of Social Order" and "The One and the Many"


----------

